# Removed My Aiv!!



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

ok guys i wanna let u all know that I removed my aiv a couple of days ago and my idle probs are gone. I was worried about doin this at first. BUT was at a point to where i would try anything. 

I removed the aiv sprayed intake cleaner in the intake and cleaned off the battery cable connectors. Oh yea i sprayed intake cleaner in the maf too. anyway...I lost a lil torque but my 240 idles just fine. AND coming to stops it doesnt try to die like it was doin the past two weeks again. 

so all in all loose some torque and gain a normal running car...

its not hard i need like a 10mm rachet and wrench and about of half an hour to pull the aiv off and its done. Plug up the holes for the vaccum( 4 holes to plug in all.) and its done.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Thats great to hear, im going to give it a try for sure. I changed my fuel filter to a 300z filter and that seemed to help also. It still idles rough sometimes, but not as bad as before. Now to get rid of that damn ticking!! 

-Jake


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Now is it the AIV itself or the AIV sensor that you removed...I was looking in my factory manual and there are 2.

-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good to hear ur problems are solved


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

wat did u plug the metal tube that connects to the hose with? it sounds like there is a motorcycle under the hood


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Get nissan part number 14052-21R00 for the hole in the manifold. DO NOT leave it open. Can even take the old pipe that went there and cut it off with a few inches on it, then fold it over a few times to close it off, then reinstall. I've heard of this being done before.

I have a 14052-21R00 new, not being used, email if anyone needs it. $15 shipped, or order it from your local dealer/ online.


----------

